# Sand spike rod holders



## jasonburrwc84 (Mar 18, 2015)

What are the best rod holder sand spikes available and where can I order them?

Thanks!


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Jason,

Welcome by the way.

This topic comes up annually and you must remember that everyone has a different viewpoint on things so the term "Best" can vary greatly.
One of the forum members, Shooter, fabricates a very good sand spike. I must confess that I do not own one but if I were able to drop some coin on one, his would be at the top of the list. I use PVC pipe for now but buying two of his is on my radar.

His website is http://www.pierandsurf.com/ads/shooterscustoms/

Good Luck.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Aluminum all the way. Build your own.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I dont have any built right now but I do need to get on them soon, will let everyone know soon.


----------



## jasonburrwc84 (Mar 18, 2015)

yerbyray said:


> Jason,
> 
> Welcome by the way.
> 
> ...


Awesome,

I've got a trip planned mid May. If you have some buy then I'd love a couple.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

i need to pick up a few more. i have 2 aluminum ones with a foot peg to drive them deep easily, i will be staying with that style.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

2 inch pvc pipe. Been using it since it came out. A little harder to sink; but have never had a failure when sober. Best - glenn


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

go to a plumbing place, a commercial outlet, ask for 1 1/2" schedule 80 PVC its twice as thick as the standard white schedule 40, drive it in 16" with a deadblow, and I guarantee you it will hold more than 1.25 aluminum angle in sand, the aluminum is best argument if they are talking angle is just bs because its way more expensive than pvc. the round pipe is supported all around the circumference inside and outside *if its driven in*, you pull against angle it acts as a blade to cut its way through sand.
js


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Guys come on you all know driving a spike in the sand with a mallet will send the fish scattering for miles.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

cooper138 said:


> Guys come on you all know driving a spike in the sand with a mallet will send the fish scattering for miles.


ha ha, don't open that can of worms


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

geo said:


> ha ha, don't open that can of worms


Oh the drum are showing at the point, pre-nesting closures are being set up on hatteras, the birds are chirping we are just a few weeks away from the start of prime fishing. That's just enough time to start a lengthy unnecessary internet debate. Don't go whacking a mallet near me!


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

cooper138 - rainy am - I'll start it off. Net fishermen used to (and probably still do) jab bottom with their long poles or oars to run fish into the net. This works as I have done it. Just walking toward sand fleas can scare them off. An old friend used to start trout plugging in the surf a little ways from the water as not to scare fish in the wash; instead of just walking right in. SOOoo, I opt not to drive in my spike. best - glenn


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

No hammers on the beach for me either ......... And the birds ain't chirping here on Hatteras today ........ I'm sittin here watching the surf from a third floor condo in Hatteras Village, winds hard outta the SSE and the surfs tore up ...... River


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

9 more weeks till i can get down there. can't come soon enough.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

gshivar said:


> cooper138 - rainy am - I'll start it off. Net fishermen used to (and probably still do) jab bottom with their long poles or oars to run fish into the net. This works as I have done it. Just walking toward sand fleas can scare them off. An old friend used to start trout plugging in the surf a little ways from the water as not to scare fish in the wash; instead of just walking right in. SOOoo, I opt not to drive in my spike. best - glenn





River said:


> No hammers on the beach for me either ......... And the birds ain't chirping here on Hatteras today ........ I'm sittin here watching the surf from a third floor condo in Hatteras Village, winds hard outta the SSE and the surfs tore up ...... River


actually guys I was just jabbing around, to be honest im not positive that a mallet would scare fish, I could see how its possible so ill leave it at this, I was told it can scare fish so why take the chance, I use aluminum holders and rock the back in forth no pounding. This way I carry no mallet with me or in the truck and I don't have to worry about possibly scaring fish or ticking off the guys next to me. You can rock in pvc as well.
River hope it calms down for ya, just booked in buxton for 15th -19th, hopefully some access will remain, not crossing my fingers though, will be prepared for a hike if need be.


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

jasonburrwc84 said:


> What are the best rod holder sand spikes available and where can I order them?
> 
> Thanks!


 Jason try southchathamtackle.com


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

aluminum ....either angle or tube

my favorite is a custom aluminum angle that stands 7' tall........I bring it out on the bar so reel doesn't get hammered by the waves


----------



## jimmiebrown (Mar 20, 2015)

My Dad makes his own using about a 2ft section of 1-1/2" PVC attached to about a 3ft piece of 2" aluminum angle iron. You can use Duct tape to attach to the angle iron and just make sure that at least 6 inches of the PVC protrudes above the Angle iron before taping so you don't damage your reel. Cut the bottom of the Angle iron at 45 degrees on both sides so it goes in to the sand easier. Hold the Sand Spike so that the open portion of the Angle Iron is facing you then just start to rock the Spike away from you and towards you while applying pressure to top of spike until you are in to the sand at least a foot and you are good to go.

*Tip Keep the drag set a little light on your reel so in the event a of a large shark grabbing your lure the pole won't launch out of the Spike and head for Cuba.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

jimmiebrown said:


> My Dad makes his own using about a 2ft section of 1-1/2" PVC attached to about a 3ft piece of 2" aluminum angle iron. You can use Duct tape to attach to the angle iron and just make sure that at least 6 inches of the PVC protrudes above the Angle iron before taping so you don't damage your reel. Cut the bottom of the Angle iron at 45 degrees on both sides so it goes in to the sand easier. Hold the Sand Spike so that the open portion of the Angle Iron is facing you then just start to rock the Spike away from you and towards you while applying pressure to top of spike until you are in to the sand at least a foot and you are good to go.
> 
> *Tip Keep the drag set a little light on your reel so in the event a of a large shark grabbing your lure the pole won't launch out of the Spike and head for Cuba.


As much as I love duct tape, no sarcasm. hose clamps are less than a dollar a piece, I make something similar but no way am I trusting tape of any sort with my heavers .


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

A hammer might now scare fish but you can't prove it ether way. I do know it makes you look like a Barney . Just buy a good sand spike from a local shop when you go fishing. They don't cost that much and you help out a local mom & pop.


----------



## jimmiebrown (Mar 20, 2015)

I thought the same thing.. but he uses that "Gorilla" Tape and has no problems.. Adhesives have come a long way. The Space Shuttle tiles are held on by adhesive... 
No kidding.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

I bought a couple sand spikes from this guy a few years ago and so far so good. Nice solid welds and the cross step eliminates the need of a hammer. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-Custom-Fabricated-44-Aluminum-Sand-Spikes-black-caps-/161539099345


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

jimmiebrown said:


> My Dad makes his own using about a 2ft section of 1-1/2" PVC attached to about a 3ft piece of 2" aluminum angle iron. You can use Duct tape to attach to the angle iron and just make sure that at least 6 inches of the PVC protrudes above the Angle iron before taping so you don't damage your reel. Cut the bottom of the Angle iron at 45 degrees on both sides so it goes in to the sand easier. Hold the Sand Spike so that the open portion of the Angle Iron is facing you then just start to rock the Spike away from you and towards you while applying pressure to top of spike until you are in to the sand at least a foot and you are good to go.
> 
> *Tip Keep the drag set a little light on your reel so in the event a of a large shark grabbing your lure the pole won't launch out of the Spike and head for Cuba.


Kinda looks like this? I use a eye bolt as a foot peg and u bolt to help keep it secured when rocking it in the sand. Get a glass bottle and blowtorch to open up the top.


----------

